# 2 things - ATI x1300 and Wireless



## triplesquarednine (Aug 14, 2009)

hello,

i am unfortunately stuck with my ATI x1300
now i do have it recognized and running under BSD,
however i was hoping to get compiz up and running, i have/do use compiz with this hardware in linux no problems...

however, in BSD it seems trickier... i managed to get compiz to start once with the emerald window manager but i could not move windows what-so-ever. and it has never worked again..it doesn't start at all and gives me this message:


```
Mainst - bell# compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp & emerald --replace 
compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```

i tried to get help in the compiz forum but everyone seems to use linux and where of no real help..

any ideas???

thanx in advance


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 14, 2009)

This is really one thing most FreeBSD users won't care (including me)....
I can just suggest, that you wait for better 3D support on FreeBSD for ati (perhaps next xorg release.... which I believe is coming soon, let's hope they don't break everything AGAIN).

You forgot to mention 2nd thing.


----------



## adamk (Aug 14, 2009)

I actually have more posts on the compiz-fusion forums than anyone.  If I had seen your post on those forums, I would have answered it.  Can you provide a link to your post on the forums, because searching for x1300 over there isn't showing anything that looks like it's from you.

If Xorg is configured properly, simply try starting compiz with 'compiz-manager'.  If it fails, show us the output of the command.

And, finally, your shell prompt ends in #, which suggests you are running as root.  If that's the case, do not do that.  

Adam


----------



## triplesquarednine (Aug 15, 2009)

ya, i actually ended up installed freebsd 8 as it supports my laptop better than  7.2 and i am waiting until i fiugre out my wireless(the 2nd thing i forgot to mention!) before i get back to compiz...

i have a BCM4311(wireless), and am still having difficulty getting it too work - as this is only a recently supported card, it seems to be a pain to get working. i have bwi0 in my kernel but i think i may have to use device.hints to point it to the card. if worst comes to worse, next i will try using ndis, although i would prefer not to. reminds me of having to use that in windows way back in the day for unsupported cards...


----------



## triplesquarednine (Aug 15, 2009)

i could use you help, but 1st i need to sort out wireless, and i am going to have another stab at compiz then. i will go find my post on compiz and send you a link, if i don't resolve it b4 then...

thanx man!


----------



## triplesquarednine (Aug 16, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> I actually have more posts on the compiz-fusion forums than anyone.  If I had seen your post on those forums, I would have answered it.  Can you provide a link to your post on the forums, because searching for x1300 over there isn't showing anything that looks like it's from you.
> 
> If Xorg is configured properly, simply try starting compiz with 'compiz-manager'.  If it fails, show us the output of the command.
> 
> ...



Hey AdamK,

i have now got compiz working(sort of!). i am able to have transparency, or things like: when i click on firefox in my gnome panel it does the animated expanding/fading, however, i have run into a new problem(s)...

ccsm doesn't work...here is my error message - running it from terminal:


```
$ ccsm
/home/ninez/.gtkrc-2.0:2: Unable to find include file: ".gtkrc-2.0-scrollbar_cog"
Info: No sexy-python package found, don't worry it's optional.
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/ccsm", line 99, in <module>
    import compizconfig
ImportError: Shared object "libcompizconfig.so.0" not found, required by "compizconfig.so"
```

i searched my filesystem looking for libcompizconfig.so.0,
nowhere to be found, i even tried to install simple-ccsm instead it doesn't work either...am i missing something here???

also, is the x1300 just so badly supported under FreeBSD, that i can't have wobbly windows or anything like that?
maybe i am missing an option in xorg.conf that is critical.

under linux this card performs pretty well, all of the bells and whistles...

let me know what you think!

tS9

PS: i can post my xorg.conf, if you like but i am still messing around with it, so when i hear back from you if i haven't sorted out anything - i will post it.

thanx man!


----------



## triplesquarednine (Aug 16, 2009)

PS: i got my wireless working! BCM4311 - im glad i am using freebsd8.0


----------



## adamk (Aug 16, 2009)

The x1300 is supported as well on FreeBSD as it is in most linux distributions.  Wobbly windows should work just fine, but you may need to enable it in ccsm.

Does /usr/local/lib/libcompizconfig.so.0 exist?  If not, install the x11-wm/libcompizconfig port.

Adam


----------



## triplesquarednine (Aug 16, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> The x1300 is supported as well on FreeBSD as it is in most linux distributions.  Wobbly windows should work just fine, but you may need to enable it in ccsm.
> 
> Does /usr/local/lib/libcompizconfig.so.0 exist?  If not, install the x11-wm/libcompizconfig port.
> 
> Adam



new issue...

how do i make compiz not use gconf???

i can't seem to shake gconf, so ccsm does pretty much nothing..

is my only option to build from source, disabling gconf??


----------



## adamk (Aug 16, 2009)

You can switch to the 'flat-file' backend in ccsm --> preferences.  The downside to that, however, is that you will have to restart compiz in order for changes in ccsm to take effect.  When using the 'gconf' backend in ccsm, this is not necessary.


----------



## triplesquarednine (Aug 16, 2009)

i see your point on using gconf..

i thought maybe gconf was screwing things up...

i can't do anything but have shadows and transparency...
doesn't matter if i have a flatfile or gconf. nothing is responding to changes that i am making...

i've used compiz on pretty much every linux distro and alot of them with this hardware, it doesn't make any sense at all...

do you know what this means:

Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes 
are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have 
stale NFS locks due to a system crash. 
See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. 
(Details -  1: IOR file '/tmp/gconfd-root/lock/ior' not opened successfully, 
no gconfd located: Input/output error 2: IOR file '/tmp/gconfd-root/lock/ior' 
not opened successfully, no gconfd located: Input/output error)

i think it isn't enables settings as i change them because
files are locked. i went to the link and i don't know what tools to use in BSD to fix this, i've asked around with no luck...

whatelse could it be???!?


----------



## adamk (Aug 16, 2009)

What desktop environment are you using?  How are you starting compiz?  What is the output of 'compiz-manager &' and, after running that command, what is the output of 'ps ax | grep compiz' ?

Adam


----------



## triplesquarednine (Aug 16, 2009)

i am using Freebsd 8.0-BETA2 with gnome2.

i am enabling compiz thru gconf(configuration editor),as instructed after i installed compiz-fusion...

here are both output's :

the 1st. is compiz-manager &  attatchment

the 2nd. is: 


```
$ ps ax | grep compiz
10777  ??  S      0:01.20 gedit /home/ninez/Desktop/compiz-manager
10999   1  S+     0:00.00 grep compiz
$
```


----------



## adamk (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh, so compiz isn't starting at all, then.

Please show us your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 16, 2009)

triplesquarednine, use 
	
	



```
tags[/url] for system output, commands, etc.
```


----------



## triplesquarednine (Aug 17, 2009)

here is my xorg.0.log"

i have compressed it as it was too big, to write or upload.

but i think i have most things enabled that i need,
and i am getting some compositing, let me know if you can make heads or tails...

and i really appreciate all of your efforts,
as it isn't something you have to do or anything
thanx again 

ts9


----------



## triplesquarednine (Aug 17, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> triplesquarednine, use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adamk (Aug 17, 2009)

triplesquarednine said:
			
		

> here is my xorg.0.log"
> 
> i have compressed it as it was too big, to write or upload.
> 
> ...



Don't worry about.  I actually like helping.  I'm not a developer, and don't always have money to donate to projects, so I try to lend a helping hand when I can.

The odd thing in this case, though, is that direct rendering and AIGLX are clearly enabled in the X server.  I can't think of any reason why GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap would not be available via indirect rendering, as compiz-manager says.

Can you post the full output of 'glxinfo'?  I'll want to see it twice.  The first time LIBGL_DEBUG should be set to verbose.  So if you are using bash/sh as your shell, you could run:

[cmd=]LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo[/cmd]

If you are using tcsh, you'd run

[cmd=]setenv LIBGL_DEBUG verbose; glxinfo[/cmd]

I will also want glxinfo with LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set to true, along with LIBGL_DEBUG set to verbose.  So, in bash:

[cmd=]LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=true glxinfo[/cmd]

Or tcsh:

[cmd=]setenv LIBGL_DEBUG verbose; setenv LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT true; glxinfo[/cmd]

Make sure this is run as whatever user is logged into X, and make sure that user isn't root.

Adam


----------



## triplesquarednine (Aug 17, 2009)

glxinfo: could not be found...

apparently i am missing some libraries...

i get this same message using either bash or tcsh...

im thinking this is the problem, however
i do not know what i need installed to make that work...

i guess part of the problem is that the 8.0 dvd is quite small and i have had to manually install most things over the internet..
or maybe a module is missing from my configuration?

PS: i get what you are saying about contributing your time instead of always putting out money. i ahve paid into a few projects, but in linux forums i often help people fix issues because i feel guilty that i cannot contribute more money...


----------



## triplesquarednine (Aug 17, 2009)

hey adam,

so i was missing 1 package for glxinfo, and got that installed. now it is telling me libgl error(s):


```
Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.
Can't open configuration file /root/.drirc: No such file or directory.
```

so i found out that it is apart of the driconf port.
which i can't fetch for 8.0 so i will compile it myself from source...

then i will see what happens...

i have attached my glxinfo file for you(verbose!)..


----------



## triplesquarednine (Aug 17, 2009)

now, i have fixed an error in glxinfo,

it wasn't able to locate .driconf, i now have that file
on my system and driconf.

things still aren't working properly as far as compiz is concerned...

i kinda wasn't paying attention and only sent you the -verbose output....

here are both with .drirc in place.

hopefully that helps...

thanx again adam


----------



## adamk (Aug 17, 2009)

Didn't I say not to do any of this as root?  



> Make sure this is run as whatever user is logged into X, and make sure that user isn't root.



Log into X as a normal user and, as that user, try running 'compiz-manager &'.

Adam


----------



## triplesquarednine (Aug 19, 2009)

hey adam,

yup, still doesn't work. my user has zero admin rights, not root not in wheel group...

i have tried dozens of different configurations...
(in xorg and otherwise)

all that i can say is that there has to be some bug in 8.0..
or something along those lines...

at this time i am so frustrated with compiz, that i am not going to use it all. i will still use it in linux, as it takes all of ten minutes to setup in any distro, but as far as freebsd goes....way too much of a headache, stress and aggrevation...and really not worth it..

i don't care about wobbly windows, it's more of the handy plugins that i use, grouping tabbing, expo...things that streamline my desktop use...

my system is fine-tuned now and running great, compiz aside.

maybe i will take a stab at it again when 8.0-stable comes out.
or when i am using an nvidia card(notice how freebsd doesn't even have an ATI-compiz guide!).

at this point it's just left a bad taste in my mouth and i don't 
even want to use it anymore...

all that aside, i really REALLY! appreciate all of your help,
but i just don't even want to think about it anymore.

cheerz


----------

